# Moots Stem



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Besides the great look any reason to shell out the bucks over other quality stems at much less cost?

Thanks


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

It just feels good to have a ti stem, specifically a Moots, so all other factors can be disgarded.


----------

